# 2009 National Retriever Championship



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Here is the link to the 2009 NRC

http://www.working-retriever.com/09nrc/report/


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Here's some pictures of the set ups

First and second series combined










Third Series










Forth Series










Fifth Series










Sixth Series










Seventh and Eigth Series combined










Ninth Series


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

12 Dogs to the final series. 3 of my favorites are out after the 9th series. Quite a test they're throwing at the dogs without needing extreme 400yd marks or blinds. That last series with 3 retired would have been wicked to run!


----------

